# Your favorite "crappy" unit.



## CraftworldSurathin (Dec 18, 2011)

Some people give me crap for it, but I almost always take Swooping Hawks in games of 1500 or above. I know they're considered sub par to spiders (and spears and Vypers, according to some), but I love the look and fluff of the models, and I find them to be worth their points most of the time.

Anyway, I was just wondering if anyone else had units like this, that conventional wisdom says aren't a good use of points, but they take them anyway, and how do they work out in your games?


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Raptors every now and then..... they die.... real quick.... yeah.

I also take LC Slaanesh Termies in a LR and they're boss. Always kill their points worth.


----------



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

Harlequins cause they're damn sexy


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey! Slaneesh termies are not bad! :-(
On the topic of chaos, I take a 3 man team of bikers with 2 melta guns. Cheep and kills tanks. Nobody seems to mind them until 2 melta guns are an inch from their tank. The die usualy, but serve me well. 
Death company are my favorite! Ill run 10 in a rhino right down the throat of a heavy hitting unit. Illl lose them too, but only after I chastise enough of their army


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Deathmarks. Because the idea of dimension hoping assassins is bad ass.


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

Piranhas with fusion blasters, they always kill some tanks before they die. For some reason people seem to think that their only use is creating terrain that the enemy has to go around, but I really like them.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

And again on the Tau topic - Stealth suits for me - most people would prefer pathfinders, and I dont totally disagree, but I just love dropping an annoying unit in behind enemy lines and taking pot-shots at tanks. If it works, great. If not, then at least its a distraction.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Swift Claws. They aren't exactly a crappy unit, but they aren't great. I just love the idea of bat shit crazy super humans going balls to the walls on a giant bike. Just seems cool to me.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

Raptors here.

I don't even know why I bother to run them in my lists sometimes, but I hate not wysiwyg my games, so they get used frequently since they are painted and have the gear I desire. 

In many ways I also want the chaos lord to work. I've run every incantation of him I can think of, but he never earns his points back, ever. Maybe one day he will, but till then, no luck for me!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Always used to be biovores: in the old codex they were potentially fantastic, but could lose any KP games for you single handed. Still, I loved them so they got used... still do but now they're pretty good.

I think I would say its now the tyranid harpy or possibly spore mine clusters. I don't use either that often, but they are great fun if they work right...


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

wraithlords because although they're T8 lets face it they are fragile as hell


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Codex: Chaos Daemons.

More seriously, Raptors. Usually equipped with 2 flamers and a Chaos Sorceror with wings and Breath of Chaos thrown in with them. Extremely fun unit and sometimes it manages to make back it's points. Mostly though, I would probably be better off with something else.


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> Deathmarks. Because the idea of dimension hoping assassins is bad ass.


I hate to tell you this...

but 10 Deathmarks with a VoD or Vargard Obyron are _*GOOD*_...

Trust me, 1750, they're there!


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

dreadknights. 

who wouldn't want a 20ft terminator stomping around the board?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I sometimes use a chaos lord with the mark of tzeentch, deathscreamer, combimelta along with a squad of chosen with plasmagins in a rhino. Many people don't like this build of lord or all plasma chosen(gets hot) But when you reverse up to a unit open the back door and rapidfire 5 plasmaguns and add d6 shots with the deathscreamer this lot toasts mc's, demonprinces, and standard marines. Some say its not cost effective but it is damn fun. The other one i run from time to time is a 10 man squad of terminators(chaos) with 4 chainfists, 3 combimeltas, 2 reaper autocannons and 4 powerfists. Bit of a deathstar and one that people say is not cost effective, but it can be fun.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

If I am not playing to win (e.g. giving a friend help testing his list for a tournament) I will probably include Spawn in a CSM army as I like the models.

Very occasionally they achieve something; however they usually spend the game attacking a tank they cannot damage.


----------



## SavageConvoy (Sep 21, 2011)

Tau Gun Drones and Sniper Drone Teams

I used to love taking a squad of Gun Drones and deepstriking them behind enemy transports. For a while they actually had a higher vehicle kill count than my broadsides.

Sniper Drone Teams don't seem to be that bad, but nobody ever uses them when they could just take another broadside team or hammerhead.


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

Zombies for VC O i love the way they look playing a 2000 pt game and taking a HUGE block of them things yeah the suck. But with some buff ups with spells and they become the most pain in your butt unit in my army. Most VC I have seen dont run them in their starting army but I do because their fun and they look awesome every time I look at them I think of thriller by Michael jackson.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

SavageConvoy said:


> Sniper Drone Teams don't seem to be that bad, but nobody ever uses them when they could just take another broadside team or hammerhead.



Don't forget the fact that it's like, 40$ for 3 drones and a squatting dude. 

As for me? Well, I'm not sure this exactly adherent to the guidelines as I don't even use them but I'd pick Flayed Ones. I have about fourteen of the old ones and I was looking to complete the group, but the new boxed set is a travesty and the rules are...Adequate at best for being an elite slot. I adore the fluff, however.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

for CSM, Posessed, they look cool and everyone shoots them down, so at leats I save myself a turn without losing spomething better.

For Daemons, the Masque and Blue Scribes, The Masque is just cool I like the model and she has some fun stuff to work with and the Scribes he has just about anything and everything and he is jump infantry...


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Flayed ones.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Dark Angel Assualt squad with ten men.
Sometimes add an Interrogator-Chaplain and just let them rip the enemies flank to shreds. Or they die in turn two.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Penitent Engines. Half a Killa Kan's chance of actually getting anything done, twice the cost.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Possessed. If you've read the descriptions in The First Heretic, you'll know what I'm on about when I say that they are the coolest Chaos unit. I like painting them, too, as they're pretty much normal CSM but with extra... bits. Teeth and horns and chainswords for fingers and a frickin' hand-mounted flamer.

Midnight


----------



## Hayden86 (Dec 8, 2011)

In DOW one i liked the Flash Gitz. Table top...not so much (not at all!)


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

For C:SM it has gotta be vanguard vets. In no way am I ever gonna make up 300 odd points with them, especially if I try deep striking. For DA then I'd say Ezekiel, as he is pretty shoddy rules wise (master crafted bolt pistol anyone?), but I love his fluff...
As if it isn't obvious already


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd GLADLY take Possessed if they had Master-Crafted Bolt Pistols, mate. One man's trash is another man's treasure, sure as sure.

Midnight


----------



## Hayden86 (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh, The Neutered-Fex.

( thanks alot GW :angry: )


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Dark Reapers. They were the star players in my last game, killing about 80% of everything that game.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Vindicators, the kings of overcosting and underperforming.


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

Gotta be the Chaos Spawn for me. I include a wee squad of 3 to frighten my opponents 

(so rarely are they seen that nobody knows what to do against them...



... till 1 round of enemy shooting kills them)


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

LEGION OF THE DAMNED!!!! 

Anyone who follows my posts will notice my massive obsession with these guys. They cost far too much (points AND cash), have no role in an army that can't be filled better for less points, and attract fire like geeks to cosplaying fangirls.

But they're so cool. So amazingly, totally, Flamingheaded-skeletal-8foot-powerarmoured-stalkingdeath freaking COOL!


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> Codex: Chaos Daemons.


Nailed it.

They look great, and are a ton of fun to play if you dont mind losing to little timmy who just learned how the shooting phase works.

Also, thousand sons. Play an entire 1850 list of them, tons of fun....if you have the mindset that instead of your bolters being ap3, they just reduce your enemies armor save to 4+, you won't get mad anymore.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I frequently field lists conisting of little more than *gun drones, stealth suits and vespid* on top of the normal requirements and 2 railheads and still pull wins out of my ass. I find it amusing when my hard core WAAC opponents have a negative win/loss ratio towards me, and I cherish it.


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

My favorite crap unit is Typhus with 4 Forgeworld Death Guard terminator upgrades in a Chaos land raider. 

500 points of suck but damn it looks cool.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Its not impossible to win with daemons, but you have to be a clinical dynamo to do it at a tournament.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

I enjoy using looted tanks in my ork army, although apparently that's frowned upon (I've always found them to be pretty good). Ordnance isn't in great abundance in the ork codex, so I'll take it where I can get it! That, and they're just plain cool and fit the theme of my army.


----------



## Hayden86 (Dec 8, 2011)

Justindkates said:


> My favorite crap unit is Typhus with 4 Forgeworld Death Guard terminator upgrades in a Chaos land raider.
> 
> 500 points of suck but damn it looks cool.


Nice set of models for sure,


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Lord_Murdock said:


> I enjoy using looted tanks in my ork army, although apparently that's frowned upon (I've always found them to be pretty good). Ordnance isn't in great abundance in the ork codex, so I'll take it where I can get it! That, and they're just plain cool and fit the theme of my army.


yeah, I used to play against a lot of them and found them really nasty for their points.... but haven't seen one for years. Not sure why evveryone thinks they are so rubbish.


About Codex Deamons: you don't need tactical genious to win with them... you need srious luck. A lot of my games have been decided off good/bad scatter dice rolls or reserve rolls... but I agree they are enormous fun.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Its not actually all about luck. sure, if your 1st wave comes in when you want, that is good. Is all about target priority, use of cover and clinicality in your execution of your play. Why do you think there are still Daemon armies in the ETC. Clearly it cant be all down to luck.


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

I gotta agree with Shandathe on this, Penitent Engines. They usually get led around by their noses by something faster then them, but if you manage to distract your enemy long enough for them to get across the board they do some insane damage.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

mcmuffin said:


> Its not actually all about luck, sure, if your 1st wave comes in when you want, that is good. Is all about target priority, use of cover and clinicality in your execution of your play. Why do you think there are still Daemon armies in the ETC. Clearly it cant be all down to luck.


Of course it's not all luck. But compared to most other armies they aren't great and your playing really needs to make up for the army's overall randomness (to a certain extend). But they are massively fun, and when the dice do go your way you can sometimes pull a win out of your ass that your opponent didn't see coming or curbstomp him right from the get-go if he made a mistake. 

But you still need the dice more than most armies, so when they don't go your way no amount of skill can save you. Thus the army is generally pretty bad. But they are still a blast to play, and I love my daemons.


----------



## Champion Alaric (Feb 17, 2011)

Thunderfire Cannons. Go ahead bunch up.


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

Love those Autocannon's, the strength, and the fact, well, they look awesome.


----------



## connor (Jan 31, 2011)

Ogryns... Fornicate yeah.


----------



## stubze (Jan 5, 2010)

vespid stingwings


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

A part of me loves Flash Gitz. I just wish they were slightly cheaper, could take more nob options (bosspole, powerklaw, and dedicated transport) and were elites instead of heavy choices.

They're a fun, versatile unit that I've used to surprise opponents and turn games around (most don't expect them to be so deadly in close combat), but they're difficult to use in most lists.


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

My guilty pleasure is Imperial Guard Special Weapon Squads with Plasma Guns hidden in my infantry platoon "blobs".

But really it's any squad / model armed with a Plasma Gun/Pistol. Seriously I know that there's a negative attitude about Plasma weapons as of latley because of "Get's Hot" but lets face it Plasma weapons were damn popular for the longest time before Melta's came around. Only thing that's changed is preception.


----------

